# upper back pain



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

do any of you have a lot of mid to upper back pain? I'm getting tons of it now, to go along with a bad (weak) shoulder blade area that I've had for years. I wake up in back pain in the middle of the night and then have twinges of pain all throughout the day (but not each and every night and day).


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, I do. It's my worst pain area. It was terribly bad everyday, and now very bad occasionally, but mostly is at a constant low - medium level everyday since I started using a back support last year. It supports the small of my back and the shoulder muscles, and goes round my sides a little too, which means all the muscles in my back can relax instead of working to keep me upright, which has helped with pain. I feel for you HipJan.Don't know if a support would be useful to you or not HipJan, but to give you an idea, I use the 'Posture Back Support':









> quoteesigned to encourage a healthier position for the spine, the anatomically shaped Posturite Back Support gives lateral, as well as lumbar positioning, to ensure pain relief by correct alignment of the spine, pelvis and legs. Particularly ideal for the home where soft lounge chairs can provide very poor support. https://secure.posturite.co.uk/acatalog/Lumbar_Rolls.html


I hope your pain improves soon, back pain is miserable isn't it. Might your bed not be supportive enough?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks, Susan. I may need one of those supports sometime myself. the pain has been going on a long time, though was very subtle at first. we have also had to look into GI problems, because there sometimes appears to be a relationship between the upper GI area and my back; other times, it just seems my back is in pain. are mattress is a good one, but even so, we are looking into one of those memory foam mattresses.good luck to you, too, Susan.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi again HipJan (I meant to email you ages ago; thanks for your new email address). I forgot about the GI & back relation - when I get acid reflux I get strong pains in my back, inbetween the shoulder blades. I'm medicated for that every day now which helps in that respect. Take care, it's one thing after another isn't it!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yup, kind of a three-ring circus! we'll have to chat more again sometime soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

i get this all the time and in my case it is happening for sure b/c the upper abdominal area is bloated. there is no doubt about this in my mind. this sever bloating pulls and stretches the muscles between my shoulder blades and on top of my shoulder where the neck meets. later on I get severe soreness in my outer arms, while my back is in excruciating pain-made worse by breathing, talking, moving. then I have a bowel movement or get rid of the gas and amazingly my back pain subsides. i'll continue to have soreness, but the really sharp pains and stretching sensations go. I can go for 3 or so days like this and usually become somewhat immobile. its one of the scariest symptoms i have.i have ibs with bloating and spasms and intense pressure under my uppers left area


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

joan, yup, sounds familiar! I'm going for a back X-ray today - to be safe.


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

yeah I get it in my shoulders worst, left side and in the neck and down the spine.. hell does it hurtturns out I have hyperlax spinal muscles, and a hyperlax shoulder tendon which allows the joint to rotate further than it should and puts pressure on muscles its shouldnt.. I find some yoga stretches help get rid of some of that pain. ironically kneeling with hands and knees on fthe floor and pushing down with arms and hands - seems to work, weird. but true. or just stretching the spine andbending it and twistiung it and then resting it.. Sue


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

certain Pilates excercises help provide relief for me - and staying away from the PC!


----------

